# ADA/CBC 11B residential toilet front clearance



## Yikes (May 19, 2016)

ADA/CBC figure 11B-604.3.2 for a residential toilet room shows a clearance exception for a lavatory next to the open side of the toilet:





It says this lavatory encroachment is allowed when the clearance at the perpendicular wall is 66 inches.

But the code section right before this is Fig. 11B-604.3.1, which says that a maneuvering space of 48" must be provided in front of a water closet:




For a typical 30" deep WC, that would make a toilet room that is about 30+48 = 78" deep, not merely 66" deep.

QUESTION: does the 66" from the back wall (image 1) therefore imply an exception to the 48" maneuvering clearance in residential units (image 2)?  

And if not, then why would the code have bothered to mention 66" min.?


----------



## mark handler (May 20, 2016)

Because they are trying to cover all circumstances with a rule.
IMHO the exeption of 66 overrides the rule.


----------

